# Ethernet access in Hilton Hotels USA



## bookem (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if the Hilton hotels in the US will have ethernet Internet access?  I shall be making a trip over there soon with a laptop that doesn't have wireless and just wanted to make sure before.

many thanks,


----------



## lbj (Aug 31, 2006)

You will have to contact the individual hotels. Some do, some are wireless only. Some don't at all. Also, not all branches of Hilton provide it for free.

In fact, as a general rule, my experience with "Hilton" is they tend to charge for the service.


----------



## lurk (Aug 31, 2006)

The general rule is that the more expensive the hotel the more they charge you for piddely junk.  I travel a bit and can almost guarantee that if the hotel costs more the $150 a night, there will be no free internet.  The $100 joint would have had it, in the end it all goes on the expense report so I don't mind.


----------



## oceanicitl (Sep 8, 2006)

Why don't you contact the hotel and ask them?


----------



## bookem (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks guys for the replys.  I'm not sure which hotels I will be staying at yet, just know they will be Hilton.  

Been thinking a bit more, and I could use a wireless to ethernet adapter, it's just I have to take a very specific linux laptop that doesn't have any chance of supproting wifi.


----------



## debiso (Sep 11, 2006)

Check out this D-link device.  

DWL-G730AP  >  High Speed 2.4GHz (802.11g) Wireless Pocket Router/AP 

I have several that I use in your exact situaiton.  If your laptop has an ethernet port then this will work.  No drivers... just plug and go.


Joe


----------

